# Small enclosures?



## isdrake (Dec 19, 2009)

First of all I want to point out that my intentions are not to upset anyone. Second of all I want to excuse my bad English. ^^

_______________________________


I have been looking around for informations about tegus for quite some time now. Youtube videos, different homepages, books, forums...

And I must say that I'm surprised over how small enclosures people put their tegus in. In fact I think it's rare to see a decent sized cage...

I'm sure there is a lot of different opinions about this. And that there are different standards in different countries. But I still get sad to see these huge animals being put in small enclosures.

Sometimes a person will get good feedback for his/hers "huge" enclosure. And it so small that it wound't even be legal where I live!!!


Out of curiosity, I would like to start a small survey (if it even called that) and maybe get a discussion going about this.

_And for everyones sake, please put out both feet and meter._
________________________________

** Where do you live?

* Is there any law about the size of the enclosure? And in that case, what is the minimum size? (Lets say for one grown up Argentine black and white tegu because they are the most common).

* What do you consider the minimum size of an enclosure? *


----------



## isdrake (Dec 19, 2009)

I might as well star by answering myself. 

** Where do you live?*

Sweden.

** Is there any law about the size of the enclosure? And in that case, what is the minimum size? (Lets say for one grown up Argentine black and white tegu because they are the most common).*

Yes. The minimum size for an adult B/W tegu is 3 square metes / 9,9 square feet. And the height should be at least 0,9 / 2,9 feet.
_Example: 6,5" W x 4,9" D x 2,9" H_ 


If the Tegu are longer than 1,25 m / 3,3 feet the enclosure must be 4 square meters / 13 square feet. And the hight should be at least 1 meter / 3,3 feet.
_Example: 6,5" W x 6,5" D x 3,3" H _


** What do you consider the minimum size of an enclosure?*

I'm pretty pleased with our law and would say the same for the minimum size. Maybe a little bigger for males. But the bigger the better.


----------



## herper9 (Dec 19, 2009)

There are no laws regulating sizes of enclosures in the states that I know of. I live in Idaho, I would consider the minimum size for one (1) adult tegu to be 6'x3'x2'.


----------



## isdrake (Jan 6, 2010)

None at all? =(


----------



## txrepgirl (Jan 6, 2010)

I haven't heard about any laws like that here either. I'm from Texas. The enclosure should be 8 foot long, 3 foot high and 2 1/2 to 3 foot wide.


----------



## HorseCaak (Jan 6, 2010)

There are practically no laws regarding how your animals are kept in America. As long as the animals are legal and you aren't CAUGHT mistreating them, then "the law" predy much leaves you alone.

I can't believe there is a law about tegus in Sweden. Are they that prevalent there!?

I feel there should be laws regulating how animals are kept and sold within pet stores here. I find many animals aren't well-kept in pet stores and will sell to anyone. The people working at the pet stores don't know anymore than the consumers in the first place so asking how to own a pet from there stores are purposeless. You need to be proactive and do the research yourself here.

Cheers,
-BLAIR 
(Seattle, WA, USA)


----------



## isdrake (Jan 7, 2010)

HorseCaak said:


> I can't believe there is a law about tegus in Sweden. Are they that prevalent there!?



No, they are actually very hard to find. We don't have any Tegu breeders at all and breeders in Europe is very uncommon.

However, since they are allowed as pets there are also laws regarding them. About the caging size... it's not based om the specie, it's based on how big the animal is and how it lives (on the ground or in the trees/cliffs).


----------



## crimsonrazac (Jan 7, 2010)

Isdrake,
Do your laws take into account the activity level of the animal? I'm not disagreeing with them, I think its great your country has them, just curious.


----------



## isdrake (Jan 7, 2010)

crimsonrazac said:


> Isdrake,
> Do your laws take into account the activity level of the animal?



Yes it does. You have to supply the animals natural activity/movement. (I'm not sure how to explain it in English).

Unfortunately caging size is only based of the size and type of animal, and how many you put in off course... I don't think active reptiles have to have even bigger enclosures according to the law. But they do recommend to use bigger ones.


----------



## crimsonrazac (Jan 7, 2010)

> Yes it does. You have to supply the animals natural activity/movement. (I'm not sure how to explain it in English).
> 
> Unfortunately caging size is only based of the size and type of animal, and how many you put in off course... I don't think active reptiles have to have even bigger enclosures according to the law. But they do recommend to use bigger ones.



Thanks :-D For some animals I think a smaller cage would be okay, Like an animal who never leaves its burrow can't think of any at the moment lol.. at least compared to an overly active animals cage.


----------



## herper9 (Jan 7, 2010)

I don't agree with having laws regulating the size of an enclosure. It shouldn't be the government's business how I keep my reptiles.


----------



## isdrake (Jan 8, 2010)

herper9 said:


> I don't agree with having laws regulating the size of an enclosure. It shouldn't be the government's business how I keep my reptiles.



The regulations are there for animal cruelty, it should be in your best interest to keep your animals as natural as possible. Meaning they have the ability to exercise there daily activities in your cage as they would in the wild.

Unfortunately many people don't really care about their animals and therefore I think it's really good to have some minimum demands. It's for the sake of the animals, not for you.

If there were no laws more animals would be subject to mistreated, not giving them atleast some ability to roam and behave as in the wild.

If you come across animals here that are put in small enclosures or in any other way are mistreated you can do something about it to help the animal.


----------



## crimsonrazac (Jan 8, 2010)

herper9 said:


> I don't agree with having laws regulating the size of an enclosure. It shouldn't be the government's business how I keep my reptiles.


 
Maybe not everyone but I think pet stores should have some stricter standards at least. The reptiles at most pet stores are pretty screwed up...


----------



## lazyjr52 (Jan 8, 2010)

Maybe not everyone but I think pet stores should have some stricter standards at least. The reptiles at most pet stores are pretty screwed up...[/quote]

That's a good point. I bought a tegu from the pet store that had been there for about a year in the same cage which was about 2 and half feet long by maybe 18 inches wide :mad .


----------



## mr.tegu (Jan 8, 2010)

also (most) pet stores keep the reptiles on the cool side on temps so when a customer asks to handle the reptile its not at optimum temperature and the animal seems more (tame) to the buyer, until the buyer gets the temps at home correct then the reptile is fast, and aggressive. just a trick iv noticed many many times at pet stores.


----------



## chelvis (Jan 8, 2010)

there are actully regulation in the US for breeders to fallow (mainly mammals) and they are governed by the USDA. Things such as a dog can not be kept in a creat that does not allow it to stand up and turn around is illegal, there is also a set amount of time a dog can be in this condition. 

Some states do have a set space requirement for some speices but most of these are animals that the general population care about. The local animal law enforcment can tell a reptile owner that their cage is too small and they will have to fix it if they can find a paper or proof the animal needs the room or a judge who agrees. 

Lastly the AZA and other zoological society has a writen standard that they try and meet based on thier resurch both on captive and wild animals.

As for petstore, i think these chain stores (petland, Petco, Petsmart...) should leave the live animals to specialty stores and breeders. They will never hire someone with knowledge because they get scared. (funny story i've worked in pet stores for three years on of the chains stores will not hire me becuase the manager is afraid i will take her job because i knew more about the animals they had then her.) Unforntuntly its hard to change this as the public does not realize how many of those cute hamsters, leopard geckos or fish don't make it to the sales floor, i was told while ordering to expect to lose a total of 25-55% of lifestock when i ordered, most dead where fish. 

I think the reptile community in the US is well contected now that we regulate our cage minimum better than the government. I mean if another memeber came to my place and said they think my tegus could use a bigger place i would probably do it, but a law enforment officer is just as good as the kid who serves my food when it comes to reptile care (not all and im not saying law enforcment are bad guys, i have great respect for them and the work they do.) 

Sorry for the long winded writing. My cage i figure is too small especially with my baby tegu growing so fast. My cage is 6x2x2 i dont think i has to be any taller as he never cilmbs anymore. I do let him free roam when im home though.


----------



## Spot the tegu (Mar 26, 2021)

Can i build a L shaped cage that the long side is 12 ft long and the short side 2 1/2 feet long with a 2 1/2 ft w and 6 ft tall for a fully grown tegu


----------



## LizardStudent (Mar 26, 2021)

Spot the tegu said:


> Can i build a L shaped cage that the long side is 12 ft long and the short side 2 1/2 feet long with a 2 1/2 ft w and 6 ft tall for a fully grown tegu


Hmmmm, this thread is more than ten years old
I would say if you can go for a bit wider than 2 1/2 feet just so your tegu has more ability to turn around when exploring. If your tegu gets to 4 feet, 2 1/2 will be pretty thin


----------

